# Inexpensive misting pump?



## davecalk (Dec 17, 2008)

I have wondered if anyone has used a pump like this for a misting system. 

Northern tool pump.

The pump is rated at 40 psi. At $40 a pump, they are about 1/3 of the cost of the regular misting pumps.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Is 40 psi adequate pressure to put out a mist through the nozzles?


----------



## jon (Mar 12, 2008)

It will work. The only issue would be getting it fitted to accept whatever hose size you use for the misting system. And that shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## chadbandman (Dec 3, 2007)

they sell 115v pumps too. I've got one that I've used for about 5 years.


----------



## davecalk (Dec 17, 2008)

Arrynia said:


> Is 40 psi adequate pressure to put out a mist through the nozzles?


Most misting heads say they will work fine down to 30 - 35 psi. The average city's municipal water pressure ranges from 25 to 60 psi.


----------



## davecalk (Dec 17, 2008)

chadbandman said:


> they sell 115v pumps too. I've got one that I've used for about 5 years.


What did you pay for the pump?


----------



## hpglow (Jun 8, 2009)

That seems like a good deal, now where does someon purchase a cheap inexpensive 12vdc 4A or over power supply?

Edit: NM just found one on ebay for $11 buy it now.


----------



## davecalk (Dec 17, 2008)

hpglow said:


> That seems like a good deal, now where does someon purchase a cheap inexpensive 12vdc 4A or over power supply?
> 
> Edit: NM just found one on ebay for $11 buy it now.


I've also seen them for $4 - $5 at Good Will and the Salvation Army.


----------



## chadbandman (Dec 3, 2007)

About the same price. I tried using 12v power supply. I could get them to work for a while then they died. They always die when your out of town. 110 for me all the way.


----------



## davecalk (Dec 17, 2008)

chadbandman said:


> About the same price. I tried using 12v power supply. I could get them to work for a while then they died. They always die when your out of town. 110 for me all the way.


Could you share what failed on the pump? What brand was the pump? From your verbiage, it sounds like you tried more than one pump is that true? How long did the 12 volt pumps last? I am wondering what you used as a power source. I know that if a motor is run with too little juice, it is very hard on them and can cause them to fail prematurely. I wondered if adding a small 12 volt battery to buffer a smaller power supply would still be more economical than purchasing a more expensive pump. 


Sorry for all the question, but I am searching the web researching the most economical way to do a powered misting system and the pump is the highest cost element. With the fact that it will only be running a few minutes per day I thought that it might be possible to utilize a more economical pump than the average $110 - $160. 

Where did you find a 120 Volt diaphragm pump for $40? That's a great price. What brand did you get and how long has it been running for you?

Would you please share more about your experience with both versions of pumps? 

Thanks so much for the input.


----------



## davecalk (Dec 17, 2008)

This looks kind of interesting. Full Tank pump system











It's a 15 gallon tank, 12 volt pump that runs off of a battery, all for the cost of an average pump.


----------



## davecalk (Dec 17, 2008)

Here's an even better deal. it is on clearance.

10 Gallon with 12 volt pump

For $20 more you get the same pump, plus a 10 gallon tank, plus hoses. 

For $10 more I'm thinking about adding the 2 year extended warranty option for a total of three years coverage.

I just thought of a good way to run something like this would be with my Car battery jump box.


----------

